# Small Canadian town will give land, a job to anyone willing to move



## Brother X (Sep 14, 2016)

*With a few catches, of course.







IMAGE 1 OF 59
The Farmer's Daughter Country Market is offering land and a job to anyone willing to relocate. Of course, there are a few catches, but the near-paradise location might be worth it.

>>KEEP CLICKING TO SEE MORE ... more
*
Cape Breton is a small island at the eastern end of Nova Scotia. It features all four seasons, the population (as or 2001) is just under 150,000 and the community is true to its small town roots. 

The Farmer's Daughter Country Market, a bakery and general store, is a staple of this hidden paradise and it is looking to expand. They have everything they need, except people. 
After hiring all the qualified locals in need of a job, the business put out a nearly too-good-to-be-true call for help on Facebook. 

Anyone willing to relocate (and meet the needs and qualifications of the store) will be offered a job and two acres of land to live on. 

However, since the town is not qualified for the Foreign Worker Program, it can take only people who are legally authorized to work in Canada (just a few extra steps for any foreigner who really really wants the job).

For more information about the requirements, check out the Farmer's Daughter Country Market's Facebook page.

Earth has many hidden paradises. Take a look through the gallery to see more surreal and breathtaking places around the world.
*
Source: http://www.chron.com/life/article/Small-Canadian-town-will-give-land-a-job-to-9219330.php
*


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Sep 14, 2016)

after looking at the facebook page that was linked ide be surprised if at least a few members here wouldnt consider this, 2 acres, and a job...i wonder what kind of jobs there are there, there doesnt seem to be any info on that on the page. but still interesting offer for sure.


----------



## applejuice (Sep 14, 2016)

So, what's the catch, besides the foreign worker thing?


----------



## Kim Chee (Sep 14, 2016)

That far north and the first thing you will need to do is put a house on your free land.

Still, it is a great deal.

I'm off to find a marriageable Canadian lady with the cash to build that house


----------



## applejuice (Sep 14, 2016)

Kim Chee said:


> That far north and the first thing you will need to do is put a house on your free land.
> 
> Still, it is a great deal.
> 
> I'm off to find a marriageable Canadian lady with the cash to build that house



Ooooooh, the HOUSE! Of course! I knew i was missing something, i don't know why in the world i presumed you also get a house


----------



## Kim Chee (Sep 14, 2016)

applejuice said:


> Ooooooh, the HOUSE! Of course! I knew i was missing something, i don't know why in the world i presumed you also get a house



I don't know why the town assumed I'd want a job, but there it is.


----------

